# Best Pregnancy Movies?



## taperjeangirl

I don't know about the rst of you but pretty much as soon as I found out I was pregnant i wanted to do nothing but watch movies about pregnancy!!

My OH is a member of LoveFilm so i took over that and have been getting all the pregnancy movies I can find!!

My recommendations (if you haven't seen them already)
are

1. Knocked up - Hilarious! I don't know how many times I have watched this film now!!

2. Where the Heart Is - This has a very young Natalie Portman in it and she gives birth in a Wal-Mart!

3. She's Having A Baby - A clasic 80's Kevin Bacon movie!

4. Father of the Bride 2 - I love these films!!

I've been watching the ones you shouldn't really watch while pregnant on true Movie channels, the ones where babies are stollen, they make me cry! :cry:


Anyone have anymore movie recommendations for me to pass the next 7 weeks?!!!


----------



## mummymadness

9 Months has just started on channel itv2 love it :) . 
Iam allso addicted to thoose pregnancy programmes on home and health . x .


----------



## taperjeangirl

mummymadness said:


> 9 Months has just started on channel itv2 love it :) .
> Iam allso addicted to thoose pregnancy programmes on home and health . x .

LOL I have 9 months on too! I rented it a few weeks back but I'm watching it again, just cos I like it!!! xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I watched it years ago , I carnt remember it well so watching again :) .
Can i allso reccomend the film Fifteen and pregnant very good film . xx .


----------



## taperjeangirl

OOoo I've seen that one too, I loved it, god I am a sucker for true movies!


----------



## mummymadness

Me 2 lol ....
I have the true movies channel on my TV package . When the kids are in bed (By then i have had enough of lazy town and dora lol) i stick it on curl up with choccys and watch :) . x .


----------



## Beltane

Look Who's Talking- Great flick!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Beltane said:


> Look Who's Talking- Great flick!

YAY love those ones too!


----------



## mummymadness

Look whos talking scares me Hahahhahaaa talking sperm that would scare any one lol . x.


----------



## Lyrah

Juno :)

I love that film.

A new one has/is coming out too but I can't remember the name of it, something to do with a surrogat (sp?)

xxx


----------



## sammie18

Ive been wanting to watch those pregnancy movies to lol I have 9 months on dvd I like that movie and then Look whos talking 1 and 2 LOL


----------



## Sarahkka

Two others that I liked were:
Juno and Maria, Full of Grace. The last one is a bit darker, but an inspiring story.
Or for sci fi: Children of Men.
Or for creepy babies: Rosemary's Baby? :)


----------



## sammie18

Oh i loved juno :) i also liked knocked up that was pretty funny


----------



## taperjeangirl

Lyrah said:


> Juno :)
> 
> I love that film.
> 
> A new one has/is coming out too but I can't remember the name of it, something to do with a surrogat (sp?)
> 
> xxx

Baby mama I think the new one is! OH refused to go to the cinema to watch it with me so I'll have to wait for it to come onto DVD!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Sarahkka said:


> Two others that I liked were:
> Juno and Maria, Full of Grace. The last one is a bit darker, but an inspiring story.
> Or for sci fi: Children of Men.
> Or for creepy babies: Rosemary's Baby? :)

I've added Maria Full of grace to my LoveFilm list, it looks really good, thanks for that!

OOooo I did like Children of Men and was totally creeped out by Rosemarys Baby!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

ooo you have just given me a list of films to watch (goes and gets popcorn) :rofl:
xx


----------



## leedsforever

ive not seen 9 months!!!is it good?!?

I love anything pregnancy related too!! :)

Knocked up is hilarious... I wasnt so keen on Juno!!


----------



## Ema

leedsforever said:


> ive not seen 9 months!!!is it good?!?
> 
> I love anything pregnancy related too!! :)
> 
> Knocked up is hilarious... I wasnt so keen on Juno!!

I agree Juno was a bit crap...XxX


----------



## leedsforever

ive watched the series where rachel is pregnant LOADS (from friends)

Even sex and the city where miranda gets pregnant!! :):)

Now on footballers wives and tanya and amber have just had there babies which tanya got swapped!! Gotta love English trash TV!!! :)


----------



## LauraAlicia

I like 15 and pregnant, however dont watch "the hand that rocks the cradle" creeepy!


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyyyy i watched Baby mama online ... Reccomed 100% , Funny and cute film . xx .


----------



## Lyrah

taperjeangirl said:


> Lyrah said:
> 
> 
> Juno :)
> 
> I love that film.
> 
> A new one has/is coming out too but I can't remember the name of it, something to do with a surrogat (sp?)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Baby mama I think the new one is! OH refused to go to the cinema to watch it with me so I'll have to wait for it to come onto DVD!!Click to expand...


That's the one!! I couldn't think of the name. I think my OH is going to need persuading too on that haha.


----------



## ~KACI~

Just watched one on you tube called, mom at sixteen, that was good also too young to be a dad, 9 months is great, 3 men and a baby is pretty good!! x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Nine Months is on tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

rafwife said:


> Nine Months is on tonight if anyone is interested.

what channel hun??
xx


----------



## Lyrah

Ooh what time is that on?

x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Let me go check my sky planner.....


----------



## Lyrah

I love preg films! Only problem is, it makes me even more broody than I am already!! (Which I didn't think was possible) :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

9pm ITV2 :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

rafwife said:


> 9pm ITV2 :)

ooo (goes down stairs and sets a reminder) thanks for that hunni
xx


----------



## Lyrah

Thanks! :)

I too will go and set a reminder :)

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

I don't think I've seen most of these. The only pregnancy/baby film I can think of is Jack and Sarah! :cry:


----------



## leedsforever

ooh thanks for the infor about the film on tonight :):)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Aawww Jack & sarah! I have that on dvd, can't believe I forgot about that one! Such a sad film at the start:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

taperjeangirl said:


> Aawww Jack & sarah! I have that on dvd, can't believe I forgot about that one! Such a sad film at the start:cry:

It's my worst nightmare, that I die and DH is left with the baby. He would be such a wonderful Dad with or without me but it's the saddest thing...


----------



## codiontour

miss conception, look whose talking, business of being born

i love baby movies too!


----------



## Hope22

Junior - it's silly, but cute (Arnold Shwarzenegger is made pregnant as part of a scientific experiment)

For Keeps - Molly Ringwald movie from the late 80's or early 90's about teen pregnancy. Lots of family drama, post-partum depression, it's not the cheeriest movie but still good.


----------



## glamgirl

knocked up - definitely need to watch it...


----------



## nataliecn

I love the movie Knocked Up! I actually watch it all the time! 
I like Juno, Where the Heart Is, Look Whose Talking (I loooove Bruce Willis).
Those are the only ones I can think about right now!


----------



## PeanutBean

We watched Juno AND Knocked Up yesterday. Both good films! I cried in Knocked Up when the baby was born but they didn't dwell on it in Juno.


----------



## jms895

Knocked up is brilliant, but who can forget the corker or look whos talking!! When Kirstie Alley gives birth and talks like the devil PMSL :rofl:


----------



## Sarahkka

The Corker!
I was trying to remember the name of that film!
That was a good one.


----------

